

Neighbours (1952) [video] - drjohnson
https://www.nfb.ca/film/neighbours_voisins

======
akkartik
That was great! It reminded me of many similar government-sponsored films in
India, but it was much more graphic than anything I've seen from that era.

The hindi sign at the end translates to: "Please behave lovingly toward your
neighbor." Which I thought was far better than just using the direct verb
"love".

